# Help Me Decide



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Looking to pull trigger soon on the 250rs and also looking at 292bh. I like both floorplans and i like the compactabilty of the 250. However the xtra space of the 292 is attractive.
Thoughts???


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

pxt said:


> Looking to pull trigger soon on the 250rs and also looking at 292bh. I like both floorplans and i like the compactabilty of the 250. However the xtra space of the 292 is attractive.
> Thoughts???


I'm a little biased, but we're quite happy with our 250RS. We are limited on driveway space, so the expandability of the 250RS was a big part of our decision. Our boys rarely camp with us anymore, so the front bunks are available for them when they do, but seldom used. We love the king bed, but making it is more difficult than a walk around queen like in the 292. Another thing that was important for us, is that we can't extend the side slide while the trailer is parked at home. Some models are fairly inaccessible with the side slide retracted, but the 250RS is still not bad to load the cupboards and fridge, etc.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

pxt said:


> Looking to pull trigger soon on the 250rs and also looking at 292bh. I like both floorplans and i like the compactabilty of the 250. However the xtra space of the 292 is attractive.
> Thoughts???


292 is a new model. 250 has been around a while and is very popular so there must be good reasons why. I haven't investigated either one but I prefer an island bed. Enough for me to not even consider the 250.


----------



## Richie Rich Vt (Mar 18, 2012)

I would go with the 292, has many benefits over the 250. Besides having more room in the 292 you also have more storage. The shower is glass compared to the curtain in the 250(water gets everywhere). If towing a bigger unit or storing it is not a problem than get the bigger one. I never hear anyone complain they have too much room in the tt.

We purchased the 250 last year and used it for 1 season. This year we have the Outback 320 and are loving the extra room. The 320 and the 292 are very similar.

Good Luck with your decision and have fun.
Rich


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Go with the Larger TT, you will never regret. I had a 210RS and got rid of it because of the rear slide, have to crawl into bed. it is a Pain.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We purchased the 250RS this year and love it. We did have some length issues: getting into and out of our driveway and storage. We do have acreage to store it on but is hilly. Our old TT had a dinette table that was our bed... Up & down everyday, so the king slide is wonderful. It is a bit of a challenge to make. I agree that the 250 is easy to pack with the slides in and easy to stop and make lunch while on the road. Shower curtain is workable, put pieces of Velcro on the wall and curtain to secure while showering, keeps water to a minimum.

Look at the floor plan, open up cupboards and think of where you will put everything. Flashlights, batteries, dishes, towels, clothing, rubber boots, etc. that might help you decide.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The answer may depend on what you'll be using to pull the trailer. The 292BH is six feet longer and 600 pounds heavier than the 250RS. The 250RS is frequently pulled by 1/2 ton trucks and SUV's. There's obviously much more room in the 292BH, and the bathroom alone would be enough to make me pick that model. We're on our 3rd Outback, and they have all had the "small" bathroom with the tub/shower. The entire bathroom is only 3 feet deep and 5 feet wide, with the tub being 2 feet x 3 feet. The angled shower in the newer trailers gives you a bit more elbow room. I'm not a big fan of the rotating television and curtain doors on some of the front bedroom models, but the floor space and walk-around bed are very nice to have.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd say it depends on your personal situation and how you are going to use it...

Where do you camp? Established campgrounds? Remote locations that are tough to get into? Shorter trailers can get into some pretty remote locations.

How do you camp? Do you spend a lot of time in the trailer?

How many campers will need to comfortably sleep in the trailer?

What are you towing with? Watch for limits and wheelbase.

Storage - Do you have room for either trailer?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I didnt realize they were putting the larger bath in the 292. That makes it a no brainer if the longer trailer is not a problem pulling.


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Some great points! Thanks


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

We decided on the 292bh......put a deposite down and getting the ball rolling. Do i really need sway control to get it home? Im a 20 minute drive from dealer?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

pxt said:


> We decided on the 292bh......put a deposite down and getting the ball rolling. Do i really need sway control to get it home? Im a 20 minute drive from dealer?


Sway control is built into weight distribution hitches. You will need a WDH for sure.


----------



## Richie Rich Vt (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats, the 292 is a nice unit. Definately want a WDH.


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Richie Rich Vt said:


> Congrats, the 292 is a nice unit. Definately want a WDH.


Even just to get it home?....ill have a 1 ton truck.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats on the new unit! And may i say good choice!!!!!







We got ours almost 4 months ago and couldn't be happier!! What interior did you end up going with?? I wish you the best of luck with it!! Kevin

P.S. Lets see some pics!!!!


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

pxt said:


> Congrats, the 292 is a nice unit. Definately want a WDH.


Even just to get it home?....ill have a 1 ton truck.
[/quote]
PXT

No I do not believe it is a absolute necessity to get it home, I brought mine home without the bars on my Equalizer, that way I could set it up at my time in my driveway, it is level and I had all my tools available and wasn't in the way at the dealership, I use a 1999 F250 Superduty and it wasn't a problem, but i am only a couple miles from the General dealership where I picked it up.

Good Luck, Keith


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

pxt said:


> Congrats, the 292 is a nice unit. Definately want a WDH.


Even just to get it home?....ill have a 1 ton truck.
[/quote]

I guess if you stay on surface streets you might be ok. I pull mine home from storage location without the WDH, but it is only 5 mins away...all on 25mph roads.

Do you have a WDH?


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

CamperKev said:


> Congrats on the new unit! And may i say good choice!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truffle interior.


----------



## Richie Rich Vt (Mar 18, 2012)

pxt said:


> Congrats, the 292 is a nice unit. Definately want a WDH.


Even just to get it home?....ill have a 1 ton truck.
[/quote]
I would have the dealer install the hitch, that way its set up correctly, but thats just my 2 cents


----------

